# Nissan Sentra 2005 1.8s obd codes



## Jromero777 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi everyone my first post.

ok so my car was having a rough time starting then after a few days of that it wouldn't start at all, at first we had chalked it up to the cold weather. After trying a few things we were able to get it started using some starter fluid after it ran for a few minutes it seemed to be idling fine so i drove it over to Checker and had them read the SES and it came up with 7 Codes! he cleared them and todl me to drive around for a few minutes and see it threw any more codes i drove around for about 20 mins and nothing light stayed off but when in gear and sitting idle at a light it sputters a little not constant just real quick every 30-45 seconds. 
The Codes
P1111
U1000
P1122
P0102
P1126
P0183
P0463
He also told me to clean my mass air flow sensor, not sure how to clean it so i just used some canned air and blew it off, it seems shiny and clean to me before i sprayed it. still running ok letting it cool now so i can try to start it again cold and see what happens.


----------



## Jromero777 (Jan 12, 2010)

*update*

i was told that it could be the vacuum to the valve covers, how would i check this, a local mechanic suggested that that could cause the way it is running and the error codes that i am getting


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

First off I'm not gonna search what those codes are. After a few days of going to work, or around if it don't come on it probably wont again. The bad thing about the cheap scanners that the parts house uses is it can't tell you if the code is current or past. Who knows 6 of those could be old codes, which ones are current? No one knows, now.

If your check engine light is back on get it scanned and what the code is.


----------

